# Triceps routine?



## Rhino99 (Feb 19, 2019)

_Hey dude, what exercises do you attribute mostly for blowing up your tris like that?
Thats one stubborn body part for me, id love to get them moving.

_

Yes! I even had a tricep thread on bodybuilding that blew up back in 2013. Since triceps are ~75% of your total arm mass, you need to focus on *which tricep head makes up most of the tricep mass.

The long head is the key to having huge triceps! So, I researched the function, origin, and everything else to ensure I get the triceps' long head as big and strong as possible. You should:
**

Stick to overhead exercises (long head mostly used)
Always do heavy for strength, with last 1-2 sets being light
heavy=3-8 reps, lighter=12-15 reps
Do 2 overhead exercises, and 1 or 2 standard tricep exercise
Only do partials, avoid lock out for constant tension
always used forced reps on last heavy set
**

You can use full ROM on the last rep of a set if you wish. I like to throw it in now and then. The light weight sets are to ensure you tear every fiber in your long head. Train triceps 2x a week if its being too stubborn. Stay on top of your diet.

You'll notice all the "monsters" in BBing only do partial reps. I take what all the monsters do and use it on myself. All non-overhead exercises activate the lateral and medial heads more than the long head, thus the directions listed.

Any other questions?



*


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 19, 2019)

First, yeah I have noticed the big tris in the gym only doing partials.
Ive always been a believer in full range of motion but recently started incorporating some partials but not to the extent you described.

I just want to clear up your description of overhead and standard exercises.

Here is what ive been doing, with pics to help describe the exercises.

Warm up and also in between sets i'll do the seated triceps push down, or whatever it may be called




Then ill do 2 more exercises and ill switch up the order...
One is the seated pushdown machine with free weights and the other is the seated overhead press or extension
Between these 3 ill normally do 12 - 20 sets depending if im doing with chest or with biceps


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow, I didn't expect this to become a thread. I feel pretty good about myself now lol

The exercises: throw _every one_ of those away. Those machines just aren't good enough, except for basic cable pushdowns. Instead, do:

*Flat bench DB extensions* 







Find and use position of arms that causes the most tricep activation
*ONLY* bend at the elbow; don't cheat moving your arms
Go heavy, 3-8 rep range
*NEVER* use weight too heavy to cause arm cheating
only do partials, don't lock out or go all the way down to temples

The partials maintain constant tension, which you lose if you lock out or go all the way down to your temples. Don't go too heavy, or else you will cheat and not do correct partial reps. This exercise is your strength and mass builder-always start with it to use your fresh energy. A bonus is that this exercise will make your bench go up.

*One Arm Cable Pushdown* Super-Set








Super-set regular grip (pic 1) with reverse grip (pic 2)
Lighter weight at 10-12 reps
Do only partials again
Keep proper form, stand up straight+hug your arm against your side
Don't go too heavy and cheat
use forced reps to tear every muscle fiber for gains

This super set is for the lateral and medial heads. Same concept as before, but less weight. Ensure you stand properly; stand up straight and keep the work arm close to your side. Only bend at the elbow, NEVER move the arm+shoulder.

Honestly that's all I do. It's like I did for my chest and benching-I swapped extra exercises for more sets, reps, and weight (only used flat benching for chest). I only do 2 exercises but work out like a ****ing mad man. I don't need more because of the intensity. KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID!

If you need 3 exercises still, then add a Standing Overhead Cable Extension between the 2 above. That will get shit done.

Ask away if needed. Kill it!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

I forgot:

Sometimes I hit triceps after chest. It's always after heavy bench pressing, so my triceps are already worked a bit.

However, most of the time I stick to a day dedicated for Triceps+Biceps because I train 1 body part a day.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 20, 2019)

Alright Hulksmash, not what I expected but it's time to change things up!
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 20, 2019)

Personally I’ve become a fan of overhead cable tricep extensions using a straight bar for all the reasons listed above.




Edit: Just noticed hulk referenced these at the end.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Personally I’ve become a fan of overhead cable tricep extensions using a straight bar for all the reasons listed above.
> 
> View attachment 7409
> 
> ...



Yes, those are great for the long head.

That and the other 2 have always been a staple for triceps.

Most important thing is constant tension and mind-muscle connection.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 20, 2019)

Don’t forget the DIPS!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> Don’t forget the DIPS!



I hate dips, never will I do them.

Triceps are not isolated enough for dips. You want isolation if you want to be as big as possible.

Also, dips=**** your shoulders and elbows up

I know people will argue, but after knowin hundreds of folks getting shit with their shoulders and elbows, PLUS no isolation for triceps, it aint worth it at all.q


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 20, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> _Hey dude, what exercises do you attribute mostly for blowing up your tris like that?
> Thats one stubborn body part for me, id love to get them moving.
> 
> _
> ...



Thanks for this helpful thread, Rhino!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Also very important:

I would be doing a disservice if I don't say this. 

EXPERIMENT!! *People are not the same!* If One Arm Pushdowns don't activate your triceps as good as Two-Arm Bar Pushdowns, then **** the OA Pushdowns, do the other!

No one is the same. The main point is to do an overhead exercise with heavy weights and partial reps, and to do a standard tricep exercise with lighter weight and partials.

Go find out what works best for you with the base rules to guide you.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I hate dips, never will I do them.
> 
> Triceps are not isolated enough for dips. You want isolation if you want to be as big as possible.
> 
> ...



Maybe a lot of people just don’t know the mechanics of dips and aren’t doing them correctly. There’s a bunch of different ways to do them. Depending on your body position, elbow position and range of motion, will change the emphasis on shoulder/chest and triceps. Leaning your body forward and keeping the elbows tucked in and keeping the range of motion short is Great for tricep development.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 20, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> Maybe a lot of people just don’t know the mechanics of dips and aren’t doing them correctly. There’s a bunch of different ways to do them. Depending on your body position, elbow position and range of motion, will change the emphasis on shoulder/chest and triceps. Leaning your body forward and keeping the elbows tucked in and keeping the range of motion short is Great for tricep development.



That's exactly how I've been been doing the press downs with the free weight machine and it mimics a dip.
Also, the seated extension with the bar is just like the standing extension like Viduus posted.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> Maybe a lot of people just don’t know the mechanics of dips and aren’t doing them correctly. There’s a bunch of different ways to do them. Depending on your body position, elbow position and range of motion, will change the emphasis on shoulder/chest and triceps. Leaning your body forward and keeping the elbows tucked in and keeping the range of motion short is Great for tricep development.



I've tried all the ways the past 12.5 years..

I just don't think my body is made for them. There's plenty they worked for.

That's what reminded me to post the wise tip of experimenting and see what fits ya. Dip may be the answer for someone.


----------



## CJ (Feb 20, 2019)

I wish I could do dips regularly, they feel great, but I pay the price for it later...shoulders don't care for them, due to prior issues.

My staples are ez-bar lying skullcrushers, and standing cable rope tricep extensions with arms by my side, plus the indirect work from various presses. I vary every so often, but those two exercises are my main ones.


----------



## Elivo (Feb 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Also very important:
> 
> I would be doing a disservice if I don't say this.
> 
> ...



I have to agree here, what works great for one may not work so great for someone else.


----------



## Trump (Feb 20, 2019)

Standing behind head cable extensions squeezed at the top


----------



## bigdog (Feb 20, 2019)

I do all kinds of different things to get the best burn I can. my tri's are a lagging part but are finally coming up. I do weighted dips and find they helped not only tri's but lower chest as well. skull crushers and single arm overhead cable pushdowns fire up my tri's best


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I do all kinds of different things to get the best burn I can. my tri's are a lagging part but are finally coming up. I do weighted dips and find they helped not only tri's but lower chest as well. skull crushers and single arm overhead cable pushdowns fire up my tri's best



You should read the first post. Isolation=triceps as big as possible.

My rule is "If you want a big ___, then choose exercises that only use ___"! B/S/DL are exempt and should be in every routine.

Forgot, my pic that got OP to ask me+make this thread:


----------



## bigdog (Feb 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You should read the first post. Isolation=triceps as big as possible.
> 
> My rule is "If you want a big ___, then choose exercises that only use ___"! B/S/DL are exempt and should be in every routine.
> 
> Forgot, my pic that got OP to ask me+make this thread:


I did read it... all 800 words of it.. all basic shit. I do what is working for me and simply what I like. im building the best me at my pace and from where I started ive done damn good! be great!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I did read it... all 800 words of it.. all basic shit. I do what is working for me and simply what I like. im building the best me at my pace and from where I started ive done damn good! be great!



I didn't mean it as that. I meant "check it out if you hadnt seen it".

Keep rockin them gains man!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 20, 2019)

One of my favorite workouts of the week, always do it on Mondays to set the tone for the rest of the the workout week.

I do dips, but at the end of the workout and only to a depth where my trash shoulders will allow me to go.  Tri's are one of my stronger suits, I like the rope a lot and use a v-bar at very heavy weights at the halfway point.


----------



## deejeff442 (Feb 21, 2019)

Skull crushers all day.... Got up to 19 inch arms when I was younger . natty. 
Lol now an old fart still do,them but the joints dont like them


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 21, 2019)

Awesome great advice! 
What do y’all think about underhand movements?
underhand tricep extension or underhand bench? Been told that really helps but never seem to notice much from it


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Awesome great advice!
> What do y’all think about underhand movements?
> underhand tricep extension or underhand bench? Been told that really helps but never seem to notice much from it



I said to use supinated grip as the second part of One Arm Tricep Pushdowns super-set.

However, benching and other shit sounds stupid supinated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2019)

I wouldn't argue with hulks results but extensions just don't cut it for me. Too much pain for starters so the weight I use can never be enough for adaptation.

Floor press to beat the **** out of the triceps. 

Then later on pushdowns and jm press with ssb.

I will say partials are for real he is right there. Accommodating resistance will do wonders too. Try floor press with chain or bands.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wouldn't argue with hulks results but extensions just don't cut it for me. Too much pain for starters so the weight I use can never be enough for adaptation.
> 
> Floor press to beat the **** out of the triceps.
> 
> ...



Oh I didn't think to say bands; I've never tried them, but every elite strong lifter uses them, so they should be tried since they keep tension on ya.

Glad you said extensions **** you, that's a great reason backing up "go experiment"

Oh floor presses helped my bench go up many moons ago, forgot all about my whole battle!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 21, 2019)

The both of you talking about partials has me interested.  Need to research this some and possibly give it a whirl.  Appreciated.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> The both of you talking about partials has me interested.  Need to research this some and possibly give it a whirl.  Appreciated.



Yea, and don't forget it's all about the muscle-mind connection with the constant tension partials give you.

A correct "partial rep" is using correct form, and stopping before both end points of full ROM. Example is DB extensions: you would stop before locking out your elbows (one end point) and before going to your temples (the other end point).

Also note all the big ass "freaks" of BBing use partials.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Yea, and don't forget it's all about the muscle-mind connection with the constant tension partials give you.
> 
> A correct "partial rep" is using correct form, and stopping before both end points of full ROM. Example is DB extensions: you would stop before locking out your elbows (one end point) and before going to your temples (the other end point).
> 
> Also note all the big ass "freaks" of BBing use partials.


I would have to agree with this observation.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I forgot:
> 
> Sometimes I hit triceps after chest. It's always after heavy bench pressing, so my triceps are already worked a bit.
> 
> However, most of the time I stick to a day dedicated for Triceps+Biceps because I train 1 body part a day.




So when you say partial reps do you go shy of lockout at the elbow but still all the way down ? Or just halfway down for extensions etc..

ive always been taught to lockout or extend all the way down for tricep extensions 
but I will give your way a try


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I said to use supinated grip as the second part of One Arm Tricep Pushdowns super-set.
> 
> However, benching and other shit sounds stupid supinated.



Thanks and you sure did put that I missed it my bad


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> So when you say partial reps do you go shy of lockout at the elbow but still all the way down ? Or just halfway down for extensions etc..
> 
> ive always been taught to lockout or extend all the way down for tricep extensions
> but I will give your way a try



1. You HAVE to go by feeling.

2. Stop before locking out, *at the point your tricep is strained/struggles the most*.

3. Stop before the DBs are fully lowered, *when your triceps are strained/struggles the most*. For MY arms, I stop when the DB is at part of my temple, at the top 1/2" of my ear.

4. Use a weight *heavy* enough to feel the straining. Too light and you will never find the sweet spot.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> 1. You HAVE to go by feeling.
> 
> 2. Stop before locking out, *at the point your tricep is strained/struggles the most*.
> 
> ...



Thanks my friend will try today 
Have shoulders and triceps here in a bit will implement your tricep technique into my workout today


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 22, 2019)

I like:

Close grip bench
Skull crushers
Overhead french press
Dips

5-8 reps heavy. I thrown one cable thing in at the end (high reps).


----------



## Elivo (Feb 22, 2019)

So just to chime in, i did tris today as part of full upper body workout, and did the partial reps like was mentioned, holy shit did that blow them up. Ill be doing that from now on.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 22, 2019)

Elivo said:


> So just to chime in, i did tris today as part of full upper body workout, and did the partial reps like was mentioned, holy shit did that blow them up. Ill be doing that from now on.



*QUESTION!*

Were you ballsy enough to do forced partial reps on your last set? 

Yes, the last partial reps turn into 1/4 reps (like jason Huh does) and you beg God for relief. The pump is unmatched, though. Your skin will feel like it will rip off after finishing.

The words you wrote means you did partials correctly! ****ing GREAT job!


----------



## Elivo (Feb 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> *QUESTION!*
> 
> Were you ballsy enough to do forced partial reps on your last set?
> 
> ...



no forced reps, today was a lighter day but I’ll be sure to give that a try next week during the heavy days.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hulk second day trying your tricep routine and using the partial reps as you described first day didn’t feel great but wasn’t used to it today the second time felt great and I really felt that mind muscle connection and got my triceps screaming loved it!! Thanks brother 
will def be my new training style for triceps


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 25, 2019)

I tried out the reverse grip tricep push downs, hurt my elbow.  Probably won't be doing those much if at all.

The partials were fun, got a great pump.  I've worked my tri's enough to where it takes a fair amount of work for them to fail, and I hit that yesterday.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 25, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Hulk second day trying your tricep routine and using the partial reps as you described first day didn’t feel great but wasn’t used to it today the second time felt great and I really felt that mind muscle connection and got my triceps screaming loved it!! Thanks brother
> will def be my new training style for triceps



Awesome! Mind+muscle connection=the #1 most important thing to lifting. Size and strength will not reach 100% of your potential without it.



HollyWoodCole said:


> I tried out the reverse grip tricep push downs, hurt my elbow.  Probably won't be doing those much if at all.
> 
> The partials were fun, got a great pump.  I've worked my tri's enough to where it takes a fair amount of work for them to fail, and I hit that yesterday.



Happy to hear! I am not surprised about the reverse grip. There is _one_ more thing that may help:

I forgot to add important info for the reverse grip pushdowns: You *can't* keep perfect form AND the lockout is important.

I tried before. The weight is too light to keep good form. I have to swing a little to lock out my elbow. The lockout is the only way to feel my long head being squeezed.

You can try again with the changes. However, if they don't work, they don't work. If I told you to keep doing it regardless, it would be like someone telling me to keep doing dips, which is retarded!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks HS, I may try them out again on next week's session just to feel it out some more.

At this point I would be more interested in finding a way to grow my biceps that doesn't aggravate my tendinitis more than trying to build my triceps.  Thankfully I'm pretty much over it at this point but am admittedly scared of re-injury.  It was bad enough last time it completely took me out of the gym.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 25, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Thanks HS, I may try them out again on next week's session just to feel it out some more.
> 
> At this point I would be more interested in finding a way to grow my biceps that doesn't aggravate my tendinitis more than trying to build my triceps.  Thankfully I'm pretty much over it at this point but am admittedly scared of re-injury.  It was bad enough last time it completely took me out of the gym.



Ah lawd is this the creation of a biceps anatomy/physiology/kinesiology+exercises thread?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 25, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Ah lawd is this the creation of a biceps anatomy/physiology/kinesiology+exercises thread?


Maybe we should kick off a separate thread for that one lol


----------



## The Tater (Mar 4, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Maybe we should kick off a separate thread for that one lol


 Yes, they definitely deserve their own thread. I was watching a video from Athlean X on hitting both heads of the bicep. It was pretty enlightening.

love this thread and a very interesting discussion. It’s all about optimizing angles and keeping the tricep head under tension.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 4, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Yes, they definitely deserve their own thread. I was watching a video from Athlean X on hitting both heads of the bicep. It was pretty enlightening.
> 
> love this thread and a very interesting discussion. It’s all about optimizing angles and keeping the tricep head under tension.



Oh God; Athlean is so full of shit. He takes scientitic truths, adds some buzz words, and adds any bullshit needed to make videos long enough.

I watched his vid since you mentioned it. He's such a money maker, which I don't hate for; I hate telling people BS.

Bicep development=1 video worth of info. 2 exercises would be plenty for direct work. I'll make a thread soon. Remember, like this thread, I tell the science, recommend a few exercises, and tell everyone to experiment and find the best for you.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 4, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Oh God; Athlean is so full of shit. He takes scientitic truths, adds some buzz words, and adds any bullshit needed to make videos long enough.
> 
> I watched his vid since you mentioned it. He's such a money maker, which I don't hate for; I hate telling people BS.
> 
> Bicep development=1 video worth of info. 2 exercises would be plenty for direct work. I'll make a thread soon. Remember, like this thread, I tell the science, recommend a few exercises, and tell everyone to experiment and find the best for you.



I hear ya on the shill routine. I take what I want from it and leave the rest. The anatomy lesson was worthwhile to me.


----------

